
A public health campaign to stop C/C++ - cvwright
http://trevorjim.com/a-public-health-campaign-to-stop-c-c++/
======
tango12
In the cases that you've seen C/C++ being used, what alternatives do you
recommend, that would have satisfied the same requirements without
compromising on the safety? Rust?

